# Sehe die neue Platte nicht!



## Kaewon (4. November 2003)

Hallo!


Ich habe mir eine neue Festplatte (60gb) gekauft da meine alte (40gb) fast voll ist.
Ich habe die neue Festplatte angeschlossen, alles nach anleitung.
Die Jumper sind so gesteckt das die alte "Master" und meine neue "Slave" ist.
Die Platte wird auch im Bios erkannt und beim Booten im Check ist sie auch zu sehen.
Aber ich kann die neue Festplatte nicht im Arbeitsplatz sehen, oder im Explorer.
In der Computerverwaltung is sie auch nicht zu sehen.. Wodran kann das liegen?

mfg


----------



## shredda (4. November 2003)

Hi Kaewon !

100 % tig weiß ich es auch nicht aber es kann vielleicht sein das du die Festplatte, erst formatieren bzw. partitionieren musst bevor sie in Windows erkannt wird.


----------



## Kaewon (4. November 2003)

Ja das wirds wohl sein, hab jetzt zufällig in der Computerverwaltung die Platte gefunden und sie stand auf "nicht initialisiert". Das hab ich dann gemacht und dann noch ne Partition gegeben, also Laufwerksbuchstaben usw wollte der wissen. Jetzt wird die Platte grade formatiert. Hoffe danach geht alles

Aber trotzdem danke dir


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. November 2003)

Ja wenn die Platte patitioniert ist dann geht das. Aber du must sie zuerst Patitionieren sonst geht nix.


----------



## tuxracer (4. November 2003)

@shredda

Bingo, das ist schon die Lösung, jetz müssen wir nur noch wissen, welches Betriebssystem  Kaewon hat, und dann geht das ganz einfach.
Da es aber schneller geht, wenn ich beide Möglichkeiten aufzähle,mach ich das mal.

Win 2000 oder XP

Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz/Verwalten
Datenträgerverwaltung doppelklicken

rechtsklick, auf die nun sichtbare Platte.

Partition erstellen.


Win98 und Me

Start/ausführen     fdisk


----------

